# CO2 Cylinder



## WEB (Jan 29, 2005)

I need a 5# CO2 cylinder in the DFW area. I have looked at several places and am looking for a reasonable price. I have a 125 g tank so a 10# may be mo betta. Any ideas is greatly appreciated.


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

I ordered one from www.beveragefactory.com good price and shipping wasnt that bad. Or you can try ebay.


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

www.beveragefactory.com is a good supplier. The price is right and the tanks are aluminum. Mind you, you still have to find a local company to fill it and they may well swap your shiny new cylinder for a used one... albeit both work...

Andrew Cribb


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Best local place for CO2 gas and bottles:

Airgas (former BOC Gases)
Dallas North 2615 Joe Field Road
Dallas, TX 75229 
phone: (972) 620-6215

A 5 lbs. bottle, full with CO2 is about $65. The 10 lbs. bottles are about $70. Same price for aluminum or metal bottle.

The prices vary depending of the price of the gas I believe.

--Nikolay


----------



## guppy (Mar 7, 2004)

Not to hijack the thread or anything. But do all places switch the co2 tanks when they refill it? As in you dont get your nice one you bought back?


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: CO2 Refills*

Try G.O.S. Welding Supply, 300 Lavon Drive Garland, Texas 75040 (972-494-0494). Same-canister refills. I get my 10 lb refilled there.


----------



## Walter Klockers (Jan 21, 2005)

*Sorry, Guppy.*

Sorry, Guppy. I didn't notice that you're from S. Cal. LOL!

I have a 10 lb canister. Around the Dallas-Ft. Worth area, it is difficult to find a place that would refill your own tank. Some will refill 5 lb canisters, but nothing larger. I'm glad someone in the DFWAPC told me about the welding supply place in Garland. It's been a God-send.


----------



## WEB (Jan 29, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I picked up a cylinder today.


----------



## fishfry (Apr 15, 2004)

[thread hijack]

Hey Guppy, I am in S. Cal and I go to a place in Santa Ana that refills my own cylinder without any problems. It costs $6 for my #2.5

California Welding Supply
1004 East 1st Street, Santa Ana, CA 92701 
(714) 480-9661

If you go there sometimes it is easier to park in the shopping center across the street.

[/thread hijack]


----------



## StrungOut (Nov 8, 2004)

Haha I go to California Welding Supply too. I heard about it from fishfry. Its easy to locate right off the corner. They let you park in the dirt right next to it, I haven't yet seen the lot filled up, so I think parking should be really easy.


----------



## Praxx42 (Mar 4, 2005)

Walter Klockers said:


> I'm glad someone in the DFWAPC told me about the welding supply place in Garland. It's been a God-send.


[email protected] Welding Supply is awesome and super-patient. I've been told of some of the BS that goes on there, and that man should be nominated for sainthood.


----------

